# Spare key help, cutting / programming



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Please don't ask (ok, its gone out with the rubbish, and not by me..  )

Nissan: 

£612 all done and a 6 week wait.

on ebay:
NEW Nissan GTR GT-R R35 Smart key BLANK BLADE No Chip | eBay
for £10 or £13 with chip you can buy a blank key, 












Questions:

Part of nissans quote was £60+vat for them to code key, 
Can I just produce this blade to them and give them that money to code this cheap blank off ebay?

Can I just get the blank cut, well dimple drilled whatever by a local locksmith? and then that should be the key blade and transponder chip sorted?

Can you start the car with this somehow? or have to have fob too?

See fobs being sold on ebay, can they be reprogrammed?


Basically I dont really want to spend over £600 just for a spare key I'll hopefully never need, but if i have to then I will I guess.

Hoping that key blade from ebay can be cut and programmed and be of some use to me? To at least get in to the car? but i dont know anywhere to put it to start the engine..


Thanks!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Be interesting to see the response...I need a new Fob because my spare has been damaged, and don't fancy paying Nissan's premium.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

thought these were laser cut?


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

special lazer cut from japan, i had a 4 month wait for my spare to come & then to be programmed by a dealer


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

1JBK said:


> special lazer cut from japan, i had a 4 month wait for my spare to come & then to be programmed by a dealer


Trust me, that's not done by a Laser, simply dimple drilled.

A good Auto locksmith will be able to do. Dependant on the type of ECU, some can "teach" or match the key to the ECU, others have up to 10 available matches.

Call Litchfields, I'm sure they will know. If all else fails PM me and I'll ask my Auto Locksmith.

Satan


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes had one recoded. £60 + VAT. Had it drilled locally for £20.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

mm... my dealer gave me wrong spare with mine, 2012 model, and it was a 4 month wait for one to come from factory....and was told its the norm...

be good to find out the truth thou


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

The key blade is dimple type, can be cut to key number or copied from existing key. 

The transponder key in chip is just for emergancy operation in the key slot. 

The car starts from the proximity remote fob, in normal operation. 

You do not need the blade coded to start car with remote. 

You have to have the car presant to programme transponder chip or remote. 

Second hand remotes can be used, but not from other countries, different frequencies. 

You will need security code to programme key or remote, some places can pull this from the BECM and generate code. 

Keys cannot be cloned as they are rolling code. 

Jase.


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so to confirm I am getting this:

£13 blank key with chip on ebay
£20 to 'cut' key, copying from existing one by local locksmith
£60+vat in Nissan to code the cut key to my car

Then this will start my engine, as a spare key? Where does this key go?
I've found the fob slot but without the fob and just the coded cut key, where do I slot her?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Guys
OK so my 2nd key (remote fob) is shagged. Its had a new battery but isn't opening or closing the car via the remote or door button, however plug it in to the key slot and it starts the car While the car was with Sly @ Kaizer Motors he checked the fob out and confirmed it must have been damaged by the previous owner. So can I simply get a replacement fob and plug the existing spare key in to it in order to use it. Im assuming I need to get it re coded by Nissan, but not understanding if once this is done it will work as per the (working fob) as keyless entry and locking??? Can the fob be sourced online or is it a Steeler visit?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus some of these posts make it sound really complicated, is it that bad? £612 must be a record breaking piss take even for an NHPC!!

I recently picked up a loan car from Nissan and to cut a long story short, I dropped the fob and it bounced twice and plopped straight down the drain on their forecourt!

They're going to charge me for a new one so I'll let you all know how much it is.


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> I recently picked up a loan car from Nissan and to cut a long story short, I dropped the fob and it bounced twice and plopped straight down the drain on their forecourt!
> 
> They're going to charge me for a new one so I'll let you all know how much it is.



Much £££??

Going to try get my key blank drilled today somewhere.

Can you get in to the car with just the key blade? So i can test it. Sorry i'm being lazy but the car is not with me atm, must be a slot somewhere else there would not be a key blade in the first place?? and if the fob battery went flat, 

But where is it?


Is this the whole smart fob?? (part 6)

http://www.nissanpartsdiscounts.com...ium&engine=3-8l-v6-gas&part_number=285e3jf30a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NISSAN-28...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a2bf4d9e6

Doesn't seem too bad, if then i just pay Nissan £60+vat to code. would be about 200 in total and not £600!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Six hundred pounds for a spare key ? 

The more I see of Nissan the more I despair.


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok found some more out to answer my own questions:

-The cheap blank from ebay can be cut by copying your existing key blade

-This works as a spare to at least allow access to the car, the path in is under here:

(getting in the car without the fob or a dead batter in the fob)



















-Unfortunately the coded spare blade once in the car (with the alarm going off) does not let you start the engine even if in the slot










So it works as an emergency spare, better than nothing, but i need to get a fob to have coded in Nissan for £60+vat (or the place that 'cut' my key said they can copy the signals from my existing fob so will try that first)


Still, looking like its going to be better than £612 from the stealers


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The whole point of the fob is that you can't copy the signals, otherwise anyone with a scanner would just be able to "grab" your fob and drive your car. This what what used to happen when remote fobs where first introduced, because all they did was transmit on a certainly frequency. So someone just scanned for that frequency and played it back to the car. This was of course a bit crap, so the next thing that came along was what's used now, whereby a rolling code is transmitted between the fob and the car and they have to match. Therefore it's impossible to scan - if you have a place that thinks they can scan for the code I'd be very worried about their competency.

On the other hand, it may well be possible that there is a procedure that can be initiated from the car that can program a new fob, but that's an entirely different thing altogether.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Did anyone actually manage to get this working? e.g buy the eBay key, get it cut, have the fob coded at nissan for the £60, and then manage to get in and start the car and drive as normal??
If so, very interested in getting a spare sorted myself


----------

